

The Algolia HN API stopped updating 6 hours ago (link is newest first) - s9w
https://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/sort_by_date/prefix/0/points%3E0

======
redox_
Seems that the realtime crawler was stucked, not yet sure why. We've restarted
it and we'll try to add more sanity checks to avoid that.

Thank you for reporting us the issue!

